# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  دانلود oracle

## tanha2007

از کجا میتوانم برنامه oracle را دانلود نمایم... میدونم که open source نیست ... ولی شاید ورژن free نیز باشد...

تشکر

----------


## devil00x

سلام دوست عزیز
باید خدمتت عرض کنم از خود سایت اوراکل میتونی دانلود کنی .
فقط کافی تو سایتشون عضو بشی.
و عضویت در سایتشون هم مجانی فقط کشور ایران رو نداره و تو باید یه سری اطلاعات از یه کشور دیگه مثل آدرس و کد پستی و تلفن داشته باشی و به راحتی عضو بشی و بعد می تونی دانلود داشته باشی.

----------


## tanha2007

تشکر دوست عزیز.
من OracleUnivEX.exe رادانلود کردم و بعد install نمودم، من میتونم جدول ایجاد نمایم، داده ها را وارد نمایم، ولی نمیدونم چگونه پایگاه داده database را ایجاد نمایم.

اصلا نمیدونم این جداول را که من میسازم توی کدام داتابیس ذخیره میگردد...

----------


## aidin300

> تشکر دوست عزیز.
> من OracleUnivEX.exe رادانلود کردم و بعد install نمودم، من میتونم جدول ایجاد نمایم، داده ها را وارد نمایم، ولی نمیدونم چگونه پایگاه داده database را ایجاد نمایم.
> 
> اصلا نمیدونم این جداول را که من میسازم توی کدام داتابیس ذخیره میگردد...


شما نسخه  Express رو دانلود کردید که یک پایگاه پیش فرض به نام XE ایجاد می کنه، این نسخه دارای یک سری محدودیت ها است اما به نظر من برای آشنایی و شروع کار بد نیست

----------


## tanha2007

تشکر، کاملا درست است من نسخه Express  را دانلود کردم...
آیا نمیتوانم که داتا بیس ایجاد نمایم؟

----------


## سعید112

با سلام
اول یه tablespace  برای خودت بساز
دوم یه user بساز که از tablespace  قبلی استفاده میکنه
نهایتا با user,pass خودت login میشی
و در scema مربوط به همون user  جدول میسازی

----------


## tanha2007

سلام دوست عزیز.
میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح دهید که چگونه TableSpace را بسازم...
تشکر

----------


## سعید112

داخل oracle enterprise managar  که با internet explorer اجرا میشه.
وقتی داری اوراکل رو نصب میکنی یه ادرس مثل این بهت میده
http://localhost:1521

----------


## mostafa612003

با سلام
یک سیستم چه امکاناتی باید داشته باشد که بتوانیم اوراکل را روی آن نصب کنیم؟
متشکرم

----------


## سعید112

اغلب سیستم های امروزی مشکلی ندارند.فقط بهتره رم 512 یا بالاتر باشه.(حداقل=256)

----------


## Rad 20

اوراکل دولوپر امکان ساخت tableدرش وجود دارد؟

----------


## Mohammad S

سلام
من در سايت اوراكل ثبت نام كردم، با Mass Downloader هم شروع كردم به دانلود Database Engine 11g ولي بعد از اينكه 700 مگابايت از اون دانلود شد، متوقف شد يعني چيزي دانلود نمي‌شد. قبلاً هم سعي كردم دانلود كنم، با همين مشكل مواجه شدم يعني تا قسمتي از اون دانلود ميشه ولي بعد از چند ساعت، از كار ميفته. 
آيا راه ديگري مثل سايت rapidshare و ... وجود نداره؟ 


با تشكر

----------

